# Firmware Hacks Canon A Series



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

So along with my mobile, my computer, my DVD player I now run firmware hacks by GrAnd on my Canon A model. Completely safe as it does not alter the original. You can run needing to be manually started each time you boot or to autoboot. Its an add-on to the original firmware, an extra option in the menu which brings up a whack of options. Below are a fewof the options it adds into the camera, or I guess you can say they were already there but not turned on!

# Shooting in RAW

# Live histogram (RGB, blended, luminance and for each RGB channel)

# Zebra mode (blinking highlights and shadows)

# DOF-calculator

# Battery indicator expanded

# Scripts execution (exposure/focus/... bracketing, intervalometer and more)

# File browser

# Text reader

# Calendar

# Some fun tools and games

# DOS


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks James!...that is amazing!









I just added the CHDK firmware to my A620...and it really works! I now have all those things in your list.

I'd never have believed it --- tetris and a calender etc on my camera.

The screenshots of what CHDK adds are here.

Thanks again!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I like playing. I guess you saw the point about locking your SD card to make it boot with the extras, unlocking to require quick manual loading. I take no credit for any damage you may encounter, although as it states its an option added to the menu to access the ALT menus buttons etc. I think the current build is August 2007


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I don't understand a word of that


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> I don't understand a word of that


I'm glad - i thought it was just me


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Experience has taught me (eventually







) that if I don't understand the instructions - I don't *need* to do it - nor should I...


----------

